# Tout est pour le mieux...



## Brissac (22 Septembre 2011)

Pardon d'avance de ma candeur.

Voilà : je ne possède pas - encore - d'iPad et cet univers me fascine autant qu'il m'interroge.

Notamment, je me pose trois questions (qui n'ont pas été abordées ici d'après mes recherches) :

1° Peut-on utiliser un iPad Wifi non 3G (taper du texte sur Pages par exemple) alors qu'on se trouve dans un lieu qui ne dispose pas de connexion Wifi ?

2° Que devient le document créé (dans l'exemple ici : un document Pages) : peut-on le stocker sur l'iPad (autrement dit, l'iPad a-t-il un "disque dur") ou doit-on faire autrement ?

3° (question un peu similaire à la précédente) Peut-on stocker des photos "dans" son iPad ?

Merci d'avance à celle ou celui qui voudra bien m'éclairer.

Et pardon encore...


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Septembre 2011)

Je suis surpris de telles questions, mais bon, j'vais y répondre quand même !!!



Oui un iPad peut être utilisé partout, tout le temps ! C'est comme un ordinateur ou un téléphone. Même si ça capte pas, ça fonctionne !
Lorsque l'on parle d'iPad, 16, 32 ou 64Go, ces Gigas sont bien évidemment de la mémoire de stockage ! Pas de la RAM 
Voir réponse 2.
En espérant avoir pu éclairer votre lanterne !


----------



## Brissac (22 Septembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Je suis surpris de telles questions, mais bon, j'vais y répondre quand même !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...comme dit Candide, de Voltaire, à l'époque des Lumières.
Merci donc de m'avoir éclairé !


----------

